# Starting a School Photography Club



## AlexColeman (May 30, 2009)

Any suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 30, 2009)

Organize it as a critique group, and have themed assignments each week or however often you plan on meeting.


----------



## icassell (May 30, 2009)

Alex is this for H.S. or college (I note you're in Mesa)?  If it is a college group, you might consider joining forces with the already-organized AZ Shutterbugs which is based in the East-Valley.

I would suggest having a photo competition at the opening of each meeting.

Ian


----------



## AlexColeman (May 31, 2009)

HS. RMHS to be exact, they postponed the move to digital, so I am looking to start a club.


----------



## Overread (May 31, 2009)

they are still holding out with film only?

hmm a few things that come to my mind:

1) critique groups, competition groups etc.... all good ideas, but I think they are thinking a bit too open for a school/college group. I think you are going to have to run at least once if not more to get an idea and a feel for what sort of people turn up, what kit they have and what interest level they have. No point in starting up a critique based group if you only get happy snappers.

2) On that note since its at highschool also expect DSLRs to be a minority in the group - its not bad, but its something that you have to bare in mind when organising events.

3) If your highschool has a photography department does it have a darkroom and can you get access to it for your club members - whilst you say there is a film based group locally its still a facility/feature of your group and film is still very valid

4) Have you any idea of numbers of people interested and numbers you are likly to get - ok its a tricky question along with the sort of people you might get, but planning ahead is important - it lets you work out what can work well in early meetings - and early meetings need to run well. Once everyone is friends and such and you have run a good few times things get easier - more relaxed - but in the early days you need a good plan.

5) a competition could be a good starting way in - a prize could be worth considering if you can lay your hands on something but its not essential.

6) fees - are you running a fee based group or a free entry group - its an important question a fee based one might have a small budget for prizes (or you could have small fee competitions - a few £/$ is all I am thinking here). 

7) does your HS have access to things like a digital projection room - that could be a great place to hold meetings since it would allow display of others digital work - an early meeting could have a short part with a speaker giving advice on preparing images for a digital projector (bribe a teacher into it  or do some latenight reading)

Good luck with the club!!


----------



## AlexColeman (May 31, 2009)

Thanks overread, always value your input.


----------



## AlexColeman (Jun 1, 2009)

Any other Tips?


----------



## Overread (Jun 1, 2009)

I think if you need more advice you need to put up some more input for us to work with:

facilities, do you need teacher supervision/support, how many likley to show interest, level of competance, level of enthusiasm.
Also what are your objectives for the club save from getting photographers together?


----------



## AlexColeman (Jun 1, 2009)

Probably a pretty large computer lab, and empty room.
My mom, a cert. teacher, is supervising, but I am running it.
I would say 10-20
All levels
Pretty enthusiastic.
I am looking for a way to do photography and interact w/o  participating in the sub par art program.


----------

